# Oil Pastel Bettas



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

I got bored. I looked around an saw some oil pastels, and thought that drawing some bettas would be fun. So I did. These are my first betta drawings of any kind.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

And here's my attempt at a veil tail:


----------

